# Big League Experience



## Big Mike (Nov 2, 2018)

Last weekend, my son's hockey team had the privilege to participate in what they call the 'Big League Experience'.

Our local 'Major Junior' hockey team (The Edmonton Oil Kings) hosted the event.  The teams attended an Oil Kings game, then directly afterward they played a game on the same ice.  Including player name announcements, national anthem, even personalized name plates in a very nice dressing room.

I should point out that this happened at Rogers Place...a brand new 500 million dollar, 18,500 seat arena that is also home to the Edmonton Oilers and the best hockey play in the world, Connor McDavid.   

I was asked by our team manager to take photos of the event and I was allowed to stand down at ice level between the benches....which was a bit of a big league experience for me.  

Anyway, here are a few of the photos.




41776 by Big Mike on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum




41773 by Big Mike on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum




41774 by Big Mike on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum




41775 by Big Mike on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum




41777 by Big Mike on ThePhotoForum: Film & Digital Photography Forum


----------



## Fujidave (Nov 2, 2018)

Some good action shots Mike, really do like the second image as the look on his face just says, Bring it on.


----------



## SquarePeg (Nov 2, 2018)

What a cool experience for your son!  Nice that you were there to experience it with him and get some great photos.


----------



## jcdeboever (Nov 2, 2018)

That must have been awesome. Nice pics


----------



## ronlane (Nov 2, 2018)

Great experience for you and the kids. Nice job.


----------



## Jeff15 (Nov 2, 2018)

Number three for me.....


----------



## ac12 (Nov 2, 2018)

#2 and 5.
If I am seeing the pic correct, you got the puck as the goalie missed blocking it.  IOW a score.
In my experience, those shots can be HARD to capture.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 2, 2018)

Oh my, what a WONDERFUL experience this must have been for everybody involved! And look at that lighting!


----------



## CaboWabo (Nov 3, 2018)

Great shots I like #5 always fun to shoot from the position of the big leagues!!!


----------



## bogeyguy (Nov 4, 2018)

Nice captures, As far as your statement about McDavid, not yet.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2018)

ac12 said:


> #2 and 5.
> If I am seeing the pic correct, you got the puck as the goalie missed blocking it.  IOW a score.
> In my experience, those shots can be HARD to capture.


No, just a trick of perspective.  The goalie saved that one, but it's one of the best action shots I got that day.


----------



## Big Mike (Nov 5, 2018)

Derrel said:


> Oh my, what a WONDERFUL experience this must have been for everybody involved! And look at that lighting!


It was pretty sweet....and yes, it was easily the best lighting I've had for indoor hockey.   Although, I was still at F2.8 and ISO 3200.   I would have loved to be able to access the installed strobes that the pros use when shooting the Oilers.


----------

